
Server Density scores Angel funding and rolls out ‘app store for sysadmins’ - mrspin
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/05/24/server-density-scores-angel-funding-and-rolls-out-app-store-for-sysadmins/
======
will_critchlow
So excited about this. We're thrilled to be involved (and really happy this is
now public so we can start talking about it!). I'm going to be writing more on
the Distilled site about the whole experience and why we're getting involved /
how we plan to help.

It's a crazy-smart team at SD and I'm very excited about what's coming next.
It's our first investment and I'm also really looking forward to learning
loads from our co-investors over the coming months and years.

